# Hat jemand bequiet Dark Base Pro 900 Erfahrungen?



## Christian91 (6. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Gehäuse also mit der Kühlleistung und Lautstärke?

Würde gerne versuchen da einen Vergleich zum Thermaltake Overseer RX-I aufzustellen.

Als CPU Kühler würde ich den Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B einbauen und falls er drauf geht als Lüfter diesen hier -> be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM, 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und dann wäre noch die Frage ob jemand mit diesen Airflow http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/stories/Artikel2011/Der_perfekte_Airflow/16-.JPG in dem Bequiet Dark Base Pro 900 hat dafür würde ich zusätzlich einmal diesen hier nehmen -> be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM, 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und das sind ja bei der Black Variante 3 140er verbaut oder nicht ?


Oder doch lieber eins von diesen Gehäusen:

Nanoxia Deep Silence 6 Rev. B schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Define XL R2 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## GrueneMelone (6. Mai 2018)

Was soll da an Hardware rein? Die Sachen aus der Signatur könnten etwas verloren in dem großen Gehäuse aussehen. Test zum Gehäuse waren sehr positiv. Würde da aber nur eine fette Wakü reinbauen. Für alles andere ist es übertrieben meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Christian91 (6. Mai 2018)

Und was wäre da eine gute Alternative mit relativ großen Seitenfenster und guter Lautstärke und Lüftung vorzugsweiße mit dem Airflow http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/stories/Artikel2011/Der_perfekte_Airflow/16-.JPG und einer ähnlichen oder besseren 4 PIN PWM Lüftersteuerung ?

Auch eine LED Beleuchtung die jetzt erst Blau ist und später beim Aufrüsten wahrscheinlich weiß sein sollte müsste dabei sein würde halt gerne für Gehäuse und Lüfter und LED Beleuchtung nicht wirklich über die 250 € kommen


----------



## Trash123 (6. Mai 2018)

Für eine WaKü ist das Dark Base suboptimal geeignet, da einiges geändert werden muss bezüglich Airflow.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2018)

Wenn BeQuiet, dann das Dark Basse 700. Das 900er taugt nicht so viel.
Und ja, ich hatte 3 900er, weil die ständig kaputt gegangen sind.


----------



## Christian91 (6. Mai 2018)

Es soll in einer Luftkühlung benutzt werden also ich hab mir mal das noch rausgesucht Fractal Design Define R6 Gunmetal TG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland da würde ich mit Y-Kabel auch das ganze als Lüftersteuerung hinbekommen irgendwie

doch da ich dann als Gehäuse Lüfter 140er Noctua Chromax nehmen würde bleibt mir nur noch für RGB Beleuchtung also mit Controller und LED Streifen 23-30 € mit meinem Budget und da bin ich schon drüber über dem was ich ausgeben wollte aber wenn das so besser ist.

Habt ihr da Ideen was ich da machen kann wo ich die LEDs jetzt Blau und später Weiß laufen lassen kann oder später einfach gegen recht günstige LED Streifen austauschen kann

Und würde da später mal so ein Mainboard reinpassen Asus TUF X299 Mark 2 Intel X299 So.2066 Quad Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - INTEL | Mindfactory.de
und eine Grafikkarte vergleichbar mit der jetztigen GTX 1080 Ti von der Größe

EDIT: und bei den Fractal Design habe ich das Problem das ich mein 5,25 " Laufwerk nicht unterbekomme oder nicht ?

und später soll mal ein Aquaero 6 LT als Lüftersteuerung reingebaut werden wo könnte ich das in dem Gehäuse machen ?

EDIT:

Aber preislich mit allen drum und dran wird es wahrscheinlich echt das Dark Base Pro 900 weil ich da wegen PWM Hub und RGB beleuchtung und besseren Lüftern bei anderen Gehäusen deutlich mehr ausgeben muss


----------



## Christian91 (6. Mai 2018)

Welche Lüfter kann ich den für dieses Gehäuse Fractal Design Define R6 Black TG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen das ich bei maximal 1,0 Sone eine doch recht gute Luftkühlung habe?

und bei dem hier Scythe Mugen 5 [Rev. B] Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland in dem Fractal Design Define R6 den Scythe Kaza Flex drauf lassen oder einen anderen Lüfter drauf bauen wegen der Lautstärke aber die Kühlung sollte trotzdem gut sein.

Und dann wäre da noch die Frage Wie die Blaue LED Beleuchtung aufbauen mit welchen Komponenten und wie den Kühlkreislauf aufbauen


----------



## GrueneMelone (6. Mai 2018)

Bequiet Silent wings 3 wäre ne Idee. Würde auch zum R6 raten.


----------



## nobody45 (6. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

das klingt interessant, weil ausehen tut es schon ganz ordentlich, eine hübsche Ausnahme. Würde mir auch gefallen, nur weis ich nicht ob der Airflow so gut ist in dem Case ? Suche schon länger gutaussehenden Ersatz für mein schickes Sharkoon T28, nur finde ich die meisten Gehäuse nicht so ganz Schick oder kühlen unterirdisch mit eher nur mäßigen Airflow. Darum bin ich sehr verhaltener Käufer wenn es um Gehäuse geht.

Mal schauen was der Thread so ergibt und was man draus ziehen kann.

mfg
nobody45


----------



## Christian91 (7. Mai 2018)

Ich hab jetzt auch schon gelesen das der Airflow im Dark Base Pro 900 nicht so gut sein soll zum Beispiel.

Jetzt wäre meine Frage was sind den vernünftige Gehäuse bis zu 150€ (je näher an 100€ desto besser) die recht Leise sind mit den verbauten Lüftern und nicht wirklich klakern und auch einen recht guten Airflow bieten, ein Fenster in der Seitenwand haben oder eine Seitenwand aus Glas, eine LED Beleuchtung im inneren haben das die Hardware beleuchtet ist vorzugsweiße in Blau sollte aber auch später wegen aufrüsten denke ich mal eher weiß sein die Farbe, eine Lüftersteuerung wäre auch noch gut und es sollte mindestens ein 5,25 " Laufwerk rein passen im Optimalfall sollte ein zweiter Schacht da sein da ich ein Aquaero 6 LT später oder früher mal rein bauen möchte und das geht mit dem Schacht am einfachsten. Und es sollte mal eine Grafikkarte in Zukunft reinpassen die vergleichbar mit einer GTX 1080 Ti ist.

Am meisten würden mir momentan zusagen:
be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 silber Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland -> bietet die LED Beleuchtung, Lüftersteuerung, genügend 5,25 " Schächte und ist denke ich recht Leise aber der Airflow soll nicht so gut sein und es soll etwas heißer im Gehäuse werden so wie ich gelesen habe und die Lösung mit dem Netzteil gefällt mir nicht so von der Optik und nimmt auch noch Platz weg für einen Lüfter denke ich

Fractal Design Define R6 Blackout TG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland -> Hat gute Lautstärke Werte und ist jetzt nicht so schlecht vom Airflow wie das Dark Base Pro 900 soweit ich das gelesen habe und ist günstiger und die Netzteillösung sieht schöner aus aber ich muss mir noch extra eine RGB Controller und LED Streifen zu legen und diese später irgendwann mal austauschen wenn die Farbe gewechselt werden soll, und bietet mir soweit ich weiß keine gute Möglichkeit später ein Aquaero 6 LT einzubauen.

EDIT: 
Eventuell würde ich auch ein geschlossenes Solid Gehäuse nehmen wenn ihr sagt das es dadurch deutlich Leiser wird und da würde ich mir das ganze mit der LED Beleuchtung sparen können


----------



## dergunia (7. Mai 2018)

aloha,

hab das 900 pro bis vor kurzem gehabt. für luftkühlung gibt es viel potential, da viele lüfter verbaut werden können. ich selbst hatte eine wakü drinne, das war eher suboptimal. aber eins muss gesagt sein: für soviel geld gibt es meiner meinung nach besseres....
die dämmmatten nehmen einiges an förderleistung raus, die schlitze sitzen nicht optimal um den lüftern genug luft anzubieten. die klauen sich zum teil gegenseitig die luft, das führt zu unnötigen verwirbelungen. in der front und oben würde ich empfehlen nach innen blasend bei niedriger drehzahl zu installieren. die unterseite und das heck mit großen, saugend installierten lüftern bestücken und bei mittlerer drehzahl. dann entsteht eine angenehme zirkulation. bzw umgekehrt, wie man eben mag (ich würde letzteres nehmen) 
empfehlen würde ich es leuten die wert auf die optik legen, einbußen an der performance aber hinnehmen können.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Christian91 (7. Mai 2018)

Was ist den was besseres Vorzugsweise für weniger Geld ?


----------



## facehugger (7. Mai 2018)

Wenn du vor allem Airflow/blaue Beleuchtung und Platz willst... hätte ich Kandidaten für dich

Thermaltake Core V71 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooler Master MasterCase H500P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

sonst greif zum schon empfohlenen 700er von be quiet:

be quiet! Dark Base 700 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und hau dir blau beleuchtete Lüfter:

Enermax T.B.Apollish blau, 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder ein paar LED-Stripes rein...

Gruß


----------



## Christian91 (7. Mai 2018)

Wie sind die Gehäuse alle von der Lüftersteuerung ?

Und was haltet ihr z.B. vom Fractal Design Define R5 hat auch gute Lautstärke Werte aber darunter leidet auch der Airflow denke ich, ich suche einen guten Kompromis dazwischen.

Edit: 

Laut diesem Test: Testsystem, Beluftung und Messungen - Seite 6 ist das Dark Base 700 mit hochgedrehten Lüftern aber ganz schön laut denke ich oder nicht ?


----------



## facehugger (7. Mai 2018)

Christian91 schrieb:


> Wie sind die Gehäuse alle von der Lüftersteuerung ?
> 
> Und was haltet ihr z.B. vom Fractal Design Define R5 hat auch gute Lautstärke Werte aber darunter leidet auch der Airflow denke ich, ich suche einen guten Kompromis dazwischen.


Zu den Lüftersteuerungen kann ich nix sagen. Lies dir zu den Gehäusen halt ein paar Tests durch, Onkel Google wird dir da sicher helfen

Sonst, das Fractal Define R5/6 sowie das erwähnte be quiet Dark Base 700 sind gute Tower mit mehr als ausreichendem Airflow, recht ruhigen Lüftern ab Werk und guter Ausstattung/Verarbeitung

Gruß


----------



## Christian91 (7. Mai 2018)

Was hat den Fractal für Lager verbaut, in den im R5 verbauten Lüftern ?

Würde es den Airflow verbessern wenn ich im R5 die verbauten Lüfter gegen Noctuas austausche oder macht es dann das ganze auch deutlich lauter ?


----------



## facehugger (7. Mai 2018)

Christian91 schrieb:


> Was hat den Fractal für Lager verbaut, in den im R5 verbauten Lüftern ?
> 
> Würde es den Airflow verbessern wenn ich im R5 die verbauten Lüfter gegen Noctuas austausche oder macht es dann das ganze auch deutlich lauter ?


Warum machst du dir eigentlich so einen Stress? Gaaanz ruhig Brauner... Für einen Gaming-Tower mit sagen wir einem i5-8600k/i7-8700k samt GTX 1080 (was ja recht potente Hardware ist) reicht meist ein einblasender Lüfter (vorne unten) und ein ausblasender Propeller (hinten oben) im 140mm-Format gut aus. Man *kann *zusätzlich noch einen vorderen dazustecken und (eventüll) einen weiteren in den Deckel knallen. 

Wirklich nötig ist das allerdings nicht, da aktuelle Komponenten auch unter Last mittlerweile recht effizient arbeiten. Du brauchst dir also keinen unnötigen Kopp machen, das dir der Tower samt Innereien abfackelt, Bro Und zum Thema Lautstärke, leise Teile (Graka/Netzteil/CPU-Freezer/verbaute Lüfter) machen einen leisen PC. Eine Lüfter-Armee, die auch noch gedrosselt werden muss ist dann daher nicht nötig...

Gruß


----------



## Christian91 (7. Mai 2018)

Ok

Ich habe noch eine Frage weil ich den aquaero 6 LT als Lüftersteuerung nutzen möchte kann ich mir für die 3 Pin Lüfter die im R5 verbaut sind auch 4 Pin Verlängerungen holen da ich dann später nicht mehr austauschen muss wenn ich mir PWM Lüfter noch zu lege

Naja ich habe mir gedacht so nach und nach dann halt die Fractal Design Lüfter erst gegen 2 Noctua Chromax 140er auszutauschen und dann irgendwann später noch vorne in der Front einen rein und oben im Deckel einer.

Und im R5 ist der Front Lüfter mittig eingebaut ist es sinnvoll den ganz unten einzubauen ist das besser oder egal ?


----------



## facehugger (7. Mai 2018)

Christian91 schrieb:


> Ok
> 
> Ich habe noch eine Frage weil ich den aquaero 6 LT als Lüftersteuerung nutzen möchte kann ich mir für die 3 Pin Lüfter die im R5 verbaut sind auch 4 Pin Verlängerungen holen da ich dann später nicht mehr austauschen muss wenn ich mir PWM Lüfter noch zu lege
> 
> ...


Du kannst austauschen was du willst, ist ja dein Knecht. Allerdings kannste dein Case samt verbauten Luffis ja erst einmal "probehören" und dann erst entscheiden ob du Umbaumaßnahmen anstreben solltest. Und wiegesagt, 1-2 zusätzliche Propeller können rein, müssen aber nicht...

Gruß


----------



## nobody45 (7. Mai 2018)

So hatte grade eine Idee,

machte mich auf die Suche und hab geschaut was es so gibt und hab eventuell etwas gefunden was brauchbar aussieht und auch noch gut kühlt.

Was haltet ihr von dem Gehäuse?

 PHANTEKS Enthoo Luxe Big-Tower Tempered Glass  schwarz

Was ein cooles Feature ist sind die 2 einstellbaren LED Bänder, nach einzelnen Farben und auch Farbwechsel ist möglich, so näher betrachtet 
schaut der schon rein optisch ziemlich brauchbar aus und die LED Bänder zaubern echt Ambiente ins Zimmer, gibt auch LED aus wenn man will.

zum Youtube Live LED ansehen

Hat das jemand und damit bisher gute Erfahrungen, kenne Phanteks nur von Bildern noch nie eines in Echt gesehen leider ? 

Würde mich interessieren was ihr davon haltet.

kind regards
nobody45


----------



## John_Wick (8. Mai 2018)

Ich habe das Fractal Define R5 in der PCGH Edition. TOP Gehäuse! Saubere Verarbeitung, einfaches und schnelles Einbauen der Komponenten möglich. Die Standardbelüftung ab Werk: 2 140mm vorne und ein 140mm hinten sind optimal und völlig ausreichend. Mit der Lüftersteuerung (5V, 7V, 12V) bleiben keine Wünsche offen.
Die Lüfter sind gut. Auf 7V heruntergeregelt vernimmt man nur wenig Geräusche. Auf 5V dann unhörbar. Temperaturen im grünen bereich!
Ich habe aber die ab Werk verbauten Lüfter gegen die absolut spitzenmäßigen Fractal Venturi HF-14 getauscht.
Die sind noch effektiver und leiser auf niedrigen Drehzahlen, sie befördern schon mehr Luft als so manche Premiumlüfter von Noiseblocker oder Noctua. Absolut empfehlenswert!

Alles in allem ein Topgehäuse wenn man es schlicht und elegant mag. Wer auf Bling Bling steht sollte das Define R6 nehmen, damit man seine RGB Beleuchtung von Mainboard, GPU, RAM sieht. Für Wakü/AiO auf jeden Fall auch eher das R6 nehmen.

Das Darb Base 700 von be quiet! wäre meine persönliche Alternative. Wobei ich das Phanteks Enthoo Evolv auch mag.
Das Enthoo Luxe in der Tempered Glass Edition hat mein kleiner Bruder. Absolutes Schmuckstück. Hochwertig und viel Platz für Wakü! Optisch echt cool und die vier Lüfter kühlen gut. Man sollte sie aber etwas herunterregeln, da sie sonst deutlich hörbar sind. Wenn man ne anständige Lüfterkurve einstellt ist es aber leise.

Bei Fractal kriegst du Silent Tauglichkeit und erkaufst dir das nicht zu höheren Temperaturen wie es bei be quiet! der Fall ist. Die Kühlleistung bei be quiet! ist nichts was einen vom Hocker haut. Reicht aber aus. Selbst mit einer GTX 1080 ti oder einer fetten VEGA wird man nicht in die kritischen Bereiche kommen wo die Karten sich drosseln. Man muss natürlich drauf achten dass der Luftzug nicht unnötig durch fette Kabel und Festplattenkäfige behindert wird.


----------



## Christian91 (8. Mai 2018)

Beim Standard R5 ist vorne nur 1 140er installiert jetzt wäre die Frage welchen weiteren Lüfter ich dazu kaufen sollte ?

Noctua NF-A14 PWM chromax.black.swap, 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS Black Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland den hier also für die Front oder ich nehme den Standard verbauten Hecklüfter in die Front dazu und einen von beiden genannten als Hecklüfter

das R6 gefällt mir auch ganz gut muss ich sagen aber es ist so ich würde gerne das aquaero 6 lt relativ einfach verbauen und mit einem weitern 5,25 Schacht geht das halt eben gut oder habt ihr eine Idee wie ich das einbauen kann im R6 ?

Habt ihr auch noch ein paar Ideen für Gehäuse wo wirklich mit Kühlung und Lautstärke soweit gut liegen wie es halt geht im Kompromiss ?

EDIT:

Oder habt ihr vielleicht Vorschläge von Gehäusen die ich durch Gehäusedämmungen z.B. von Case King deutlich Leiser bekomme und trotzdem noch eine gute Kühlung möglich ist ?


----------



## Christian91 (8. Mai 2018)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal noch das Silent Base 800 von Bequiet angeschaut wäre auch eine Option da ich eine Lüftersteuerung benutzen werde kann ich es auch recht leise bekommen, möglich ist es auch bei diesem Gehäuse meine 3,5 " Festplatte etntkoppelt in einem 5,25" Schacht einzubauen und dann brauch ich keine Festplattenkäfige mehr und könnte die komplett ausbauen würde bestimmt auch was für die Kühlleistung bringen oder ?

Der einzigste Nachteil den ich sehe ist halt eben bei höhern drehzahlen 3-5 db(A) Unterschied und im Heck  nur ein 120er statt 140er Lüfter.

Was meint ihr ?
Suche LED Beleuchtung
EDIT:
Also ich mach mir halt Gedanken bei Tests ist bei 5V Lüfteransteuerung bei beiden die CPU und GPU mit einer Axial Grafikkarte relativ heiß
bei beiden die GPU 81-82 Grad
Bei der CPU Silent Base 800: 69 Grad Define R5: 70 Grad

Es liegt sich halt echt in der Waage das R5 ist halt mit Stärkeren Lüftern Leiser doch ich muss ja für Lüfter im Deckel die Abdeckungen entfernen dann wirds auch wieder lauter wenn ich da einen einbauen möchte also bleibt mir nur Front 2 Lüfter und Heck 1 Lüfter beim R5 und ich kann die Käfige nicht ausbauen.

Beim Silent Base 800 kann ich die Festplattenkäfige ausbauen, muss keine Abdeckungen entfernen für Lüfter im Deckel und kann so noch zusätzlich im Deckel welche installieren und hab halt bei niedriegern drehzahlen bessere Kühlung aber deutlich mehr lautstärke.

Aber ich vermute irgendwie eher das es das R5 wird weil ich da günstiger komme ist vielleicht am sinnigsten und ich kann die Lüfter ja relativ hoch drehen lassen jetzt ist nur noch für mich die Frage ob ich den gleichen Lüfter wie verbaut nochmal hole um den in der Front einzubauen,

oder im Heck einen dieser 4:

Noctua NF-A14 PWM chromax.black.swap, 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist denke ich gut als Gehäuselüfter einsetzbar aber denke ich schon ein gutes Stück Lauter
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS Black Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hat fast die gleiche Lautstärke wie der Noctua aber mehr Volumenstrom und eine geringere RPM Zahl dabei also denke ich vielleicht auch ein bisschen besser aber die Frage ist ob die so als Gehäuselüfter auch einsetzbar sind?
be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM, 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wäre halt am Leisesten und noch etwas Günstiger aber vom Volumenstrom nicht so gut
Fractal Design Venturi HP-14 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wird eigentlich im Internet recht of empfohlen und soll als Gehäuselüfter sehr gut sein, doch die Lautstärke angabe verunsichert mich mit 30 db(A) ca. bei maximum da sind anderer deutlich Leiser

Was empfehlt ihr welchen zusätzlichen Lüfter sollte ich gleich von Anfang an nehmen?


----------



## John_Wick (9. Mai 2018)

Silent Base 800 wird definitiv wärmer als das Fractal Define R5/R6.

Wenn du das einfache R5 kaufst bau den hinteren Gehäuselüfter vorne mit ein. Dann hast du vorne zwei identische. Die kann man dann auf niedrigen Drehzahlen laufen lassen reicht völlig aus und ist nicht zu hören. Hinten baust du dann einen Fractal Venturi HF-14 ein. (NICHT DEN HP-14, der taugt nix!!!)

Wenn es unbedingt Noiseblocker sein soll, dann natürlich einen Eloop 140mm. Aber den bitte auch hinten einbauen. In jedem Fall den hinteren Fractal Lüfter mit nach vorne einbauen, damit du vorne die zwei Lüfter hast die ab Werk mit im Gehäuse drin sind.

Fertig, Problem gelöst. Wenn du RGB Bling Bling zur Show stellen willst nimm was vernünftiges z.B. von Phanteks. Enthoo Luxe z.B.

Oder Fractal Define C. Übrigens auch ein tolles Case!!!


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (9. Mai 2018)

Ich habe ein Dark Base 900 und muss ehrlich sagen, dass wenn man hier nicht selbst Hand anlegt der Airflow etwas bescheiden ist. Ich habe vorne den 280er Radi der H110i GT und einen 140er SW3 einblasend, oben 2x140er SW3 ausblasend, hinten 1x 140er SW3 ausblasend und 1x  120er SW3 seitlich einblasend. Die oberen 2 waren durch die extrem dumme Anordnung der Schallbrecher im Prinzip nutzlos bzw. Contra-Produktiv da die Luft die eigentlich raus sollte zum Teil wieder nach innen gelangt ist...Erst nach dem ich mit dem Dremel diese seitlichen und hinteren (im Deckel) Noiseblocker weggeschnitten habe und mit einem Karton die Luft zu den äußeren Luftschlitzen geführt habe, hat der Airflow gepasst. Hatte nach dem "Mod" bedeutend bessere Temps. Wenn ich jetzt nochmal entscheiden müsste, würde ich auch ein anderes Gehäuse nehmen..

Hier habe ich die Idee mit dem Deckel her:

[Leser-Test] be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Schwarz (1/1) - Hardware-Journal Forum - Hardware-Journal


----------



## Christian91 (9. Mai 2018)

Also ich bin jetzt eher so auf den 3 140er 3 Pin Gehäuselüfter Trip da ich da dann keine Lüftersteuerung brauche wenn die Kühlleistung auf 5 V reicht und kein Lüfter steht bei 5 V und bei 7V noch eine angenehme Lautstärke vorliegt.
Und vom Gehäuse eher das R5 ich schau mir nochmal das Define C an.

Also hinten bin ich nach langem lesen bei dem Fractal Design Venturi HF-14 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hängengeblieben die Frage ist ob der bei 5 V und 7V Hinten von der Lautstärke ok ist Leistung bringt er da noch genug denke ich aber ist da das Gitter hinten vielleicht störend da er einen niedrigen Luftdruck hat?

oder halt Noiseblocker 140er eloops da ist die Frage welcher der bei 5V noch läuft und eine gute Leistung hat die gefallen mri aber nicht in der 3 PIN ausführung da sie Weiß Schwarz sind kann ich erst beim aufrüsten gebrauchen denke ich, und der Schwarze ist ein PWM Lüfter und da habe ich am Mainboard glaube ich nur ein 5V PWM Anschluss da ist irgend ein PIN mit 5V angegeben im Manual. und noch eine Frage zu den eloops ist das barometrische magnetische Lager mit einen hydrodynamischen Gleitlager FDB vergleichbar?

Also Hinten den HF-14 oder ein eLoop was bringt mir mehr Lautstärke/Kühlleistungstechnisch?

Und dann ist die Frage wenn ich die Front Lüfter noch verändern will und da etwas mit einen hydrodynamischen Gleitlager einbauen möchte was eben in der Front mit Staubfilter und Dämmung vorne drann und evtl mit Festplattenkäfig(wobei ich den solange ich mir kein Aquaero 6 LT holen muss ausbauen könnte) noch Luft durchkriegt und dabei möglichst viel Luft ? Silent Wings 3 in der 3 PIN Variante vielleicht fördern die genug und laufen noch bei 5 V oder geht es evtl auch mit den HF-14 ?

Und dann hätte ich noch eine Frage da ich jetzt mit den Gedanken spiele auch langfristig kein Aquaero 6 LT zu holen gibts irgendwie eine Möglichkeit oder ein kaufbares etwas das mir einen akustischen Alarm zum Beispiel gibt wenn die CPU und GPU gewisse Temperaturen überschreiten ?

EDIT:

von den Gehäusen her würde mir 

Fractal Design Define C TG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland -> aber ich sehe auf den Bildern keine 5,25" Schächte da bräuchte ich 2 STück und auch keine Festplattenkäfige, und hat das eine Lüftersteuerung?

Fractal Design Define R5 Blackout Edition, Acrylfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland würde mir am meisten zusagen da ich da den Festplattenkäfig erst mal ausbauen könnte oder auch ein aquaero 6 lt einbauen könnte, das r6 gefällt mir optisch besser aber da kann ich keinen Festplattenkäfig ausbauen und da wäre die Frage wenn ich die Lüfter über den PWM Anschluss des CPU Lüfters regele wie das halt von der Lautstärke wird wenn ich das anpasse und wie das sich beisst ob der CPU Lüfter vielleicht doch schneller laufen müsste z.B ja und laufen die 3 PIN Lüfter dann auch alle über den einen PWM Anschluss ?

gefallen

Und mir fällt ein ich bräuchte so eine Lüftersteuerung wie beim R5 mit 5V,7V und 12 V vielleicht mit mehr Abstufungen


----------



## Christian91 (9. Mai 2018)

Hab jetzt 3 Überlegungen:

1. IDEE

Kühlung + RGB 1. Variante Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

hier das Thermaltake Overseer RX-I mit relativ starken Lüftern auf 5V laufen lassen und die Festplatten und ein Laufwerk in den 5,25" Schächten verbauen Festplattenkäfige ausbauen + Grafikkartenkühler montieren mit den Kaza Flex

wäre die Kostengünstigste Variante und wäre einfach zu machen weiß halt nicht ob die BitFenix Spectre pro 200 auf 5V laufen und dann nicht zu laut sind

2.IDEE

Kühlung + RGB 2. Variante Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

neues Gehäuse Venturi hinten einbauen Grafikkartenkühler + Festplattenkäfige ausbauen  wäre wahrscheinlich von Lautstärke und Kühlleistung das Sinnvollste

Und später irgendwann die Front Lüfter gegen bessere austauschen

3.IDEE

Kühlung + RGB 3. Variante Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland das R6 als Gehäuse mit Grafikkartenkühler und als Gehäuselüfter die Standardlüfter und den Festplattenkäfig noch nicht ausbauen da ich den für meine 3,5 " Festplatte brauche 



Was findet ihr jetzt am sinnvollsten ?

Idee 1 -> Günstigste
Idee 2 -> beste Kühlleistung
Idee 3 -> erst mal durch Tempered Glass schöne Optik


EDIT:

Kann beim R6 glaub ich den Festplattenkäfig auch abbauen habe ja unten hinter der Abdeckung noch 2 Möglichkeiten aber das Blockiert ja trotzdem noch den Lüfter dort
Und dann später den hinteren 140er gegen einen hf-14 venturi tauschen und die Front Lüfter gegen bessere tauschen und eine größere SSD kaufen das ich die 3,5" Festplatte nicht brauche


----------



## nobody45 (10. Mai 2018)

So hab mein Case,

hab so nebenher mitgelesen, ohne den Fluss des Threads zu stören. Werde mir ein Phanteks Enthoo Luxe Tempered Glass bestellen, weil bei täglicher und ständiger Betrachtung, ist es schon toll wenn ein Case gut aussieht. 

So zur Lüftersteuerung, sollte man gleich über PWM regeln lassen da gibt es ja auch schon fertige Platinen dafür  so hier ein PWM Lüfter Hub um die Lüfter über Mainboard regeln zu lassen

Die Lüfterkuve vom Mainboard, hat eigentlich nur Vorteile, weil damit kann man dann echt leise und gut kühlen weil auf dem Mainboard ein Temperatursensor für die Gehäusetemperatursitzt.

Die 4 Watt 100 Ohm Drehpotis wie vor 25 Jahren sind zwar günstig aber nicht mehr sehr Zeitgemäß, erfüllen aber immer noch sehr gut ihren eigentlichen Zweck, jedenfalls sogar stufenlos und somit besser, als die 3 Schaltstellungen zwischen 12V und 7V und 5V, die heute bei Gehäuse Herstellern so angesagt sind (ist wirklich viel viel zu Grob für eine exakte Einstellung der Gehäuse-Lüfter), da ist eine stufenlose 12V Regelung über 4 Watt 100 Ohm Poti dann schon um vieles genauer Einstellbar und auch sehr viel besser in Sachen Kühlung und Lautstärke.

Vieles was neuer wird, wird oft nicht besser, sondern nur neuer ...... 

kind regards 
nobody45


----------



## Christian91 (10. Mai 2018)

Das Phanteks Enthoo Luxe Tempered Glass schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland war mir ein bisschen zu Teuer und ich wollte ja Schalldämmung deswegen jetzt im moment tendenz zum R6

Bei mir ist das halt das der Gehäuse Lüfter PWM Anschluss an mein mainboard irgednwie nur 5 V hat glaube ich und ich kann im Bios nicht unter 60% regeln da müsste ich glaube ich alles am CPU_FAN Anschluss anschließen aber ich denke ich werde vielleicht mit 3PIN 5V und 7V Adaptern arbeiten das die durchgehend Leise sind oder ein Kompromiss zwischen Leise und Kühlleistung vorliegt


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Mai 2018)

was versprichst du dir von einer schalldämmung, dass du dich da in deiner gehäusewahl so limitieren lässt?


----------



## Christian91 (10. Mai 2018)

Ich hätte halt das der Computer zumindest im Idle sehr Leise ist und das relative gute und Leise Lüfter schon gleich dabei sind und so eine Tempered Glass Variante hätte ich auch schon gerne

Gibts auch möglichkeiten das ich ein Gehäuse relativ Leise habe ohne Schalldämmung mein Thermaltake Overseer RX-I ist im einzigsten Test den ich gefunden habe mit Lautstärke Werten von unter 20db(A) angegeben aber ich finde es im Idle schon störend da ich die Lüfter minimal nur auf 60% stellen kann mit meinen Mainboard

und andere Lüfter könnte ich schon reinbauen aber da habe ich nicht viel auswahl bei 200mm und hinten ist nur ein 120er und viel Sicht in das Gehäuse habe ich auch nicht also sollte es ein neues Gehäuse werden da ich mir jetzt mittlerweile die Gedanken gemacht habe einen anderen Grafikkartenkühler zu nehmen das diese Leiser wird und einen Leiseren CPU Kühler einbaue und das auch wieder dementsprechend kostet und ich für die Innenbeleuchtung noch Geld ausgeben muss sollte das Gehäuse mit schon guten Lüftern dabei die Leise sind vlt. 120 kosten besser wäre es wenn es 20-30 weniger kostet dann könnte ich mir überlegen andere Lüfter noch einzubauen.

Es sollten zumindest 3 5,25" Schächte dabei sein das ich die Festplattenkäfige ausbauen kann oder 2 5,25" Schächte und irgendwo z.B am Mainboard Tray die Möglichkeit ein 2,5" SSD einzubauen


Was wäre denn da deine Empfehlung ?

EDIT:

Ich habe hier eine Auswahl PC-Gehäuse mit Netzteil: ohne Netzteil, Sichtfenster: mit, Extern 5.25" ab 1x, Lüftergröße vorne: 140mm, Lüftergröße hinten: 140mm, Lüftergröße oben: 140mm, Lüftergröße unten: 140mm, USB 3.0: ab 2x, USB 2.0: ab 2x, Grafikkartenlänge: ab 300mm, CPU-Kü

Da ist außer den mir beiden schon in Betracht gezogenenen Gehäsuen (R5 und R6)
nur das Phanteks Enthoo Pro Tempered Glas Schwarz 
und das Thermaltake Core X31 jetzt rausgekommen

da wäre die Frage sind die so schon relativ Leise oder muss ich da noch in Lüfter investieren ?

Da wäre auch die Frage was ich da als Front Lüfter nehme das ist mir immer noch unklar für Hinten und Oben zum rausbefördern ist mein Favorit der hier Fractal Design Venturi HF-14 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EDIT:

Also nach Geizhals durchforsten mit bestimmten Filtern wäre das glaube ich für die Front also für Luft einziehen nicht verkehrt Noctua NF-A14 PWM chromax.black.swap, 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder nicht ?


----------



## nobody45 (11. Mai 2018)

Hallo Christian91,

so hab mein Case bereits geordert, ist bestellt, das gute daran ist das die LED Beleuchtung auch an moderne Mainboards mit LED Steuerung gekoppelt werden kann, wie z.B. Asus Aurora Sync, MSI Mystic Light sync, Gigabyte RGB Fusion. Hab es aus ästhetischen und funktionellen Gesichtspunkten bestellt, weil es mir optisch sehr gut gefällt keine Plastikteile alles aus soliden Alu, Stahl und Glas, es dazu eine mögliche Wasserkühlung sehr gut unterstützt, genug Platz.

Die ganze Silentwelle wird den Sommer über wohl noch so einige Hitzetote Hardware fordern, so mit 52°C incase Temperaturen aber dafür alles wirklich 5V "Silent" gegrillt, die erreicht man dank schlechten Airflow und Lüftern auf 5V locker (eher noch mehr) wenn es z.B. im Raum schon 30°C hat.

Zum Glück will ich meine Hardware nicht so knusprig durch und lass die Lüfter PWM geregelt laufen, ein Poti ginge auch.

Hab mal interessehalber nachgeguckt um musste feststellen das sogar auch dein Mainboard P8P7 REV 3.1 auch PWM auf FAN 1 4Pin Connector1 kann, die 5V Steuerspannung am PWM Connectorsind genau das selbe wie 100% Speed PWM, die 12V Lüfterspannung zu Ground liegen so wie es sein soll am CHA_FAN_PWR Anschluss an, der CHA_FAN_IN ist nichts anderes als das Drehzahl Tachosignal vom Lüfter. Somit kannst du dir einen PWM Lüfter Hub (regelt dann auch 3 Pin Lüfter) organisieren und alle deine Case Lüfter PWM geregelt laufen lassen. Normalerweise hat heutzutage wirklich jedes Mainboard einen Case Temp Sensor, oder sogar noch besser einen 2Pin Connector für einen Kabel Case Temp Sensor an 2 Drähten z.B der hier von Bitspower, um die Incase Temperatur wirklich messen zu können.

hier die CHA_FAN1 4Pin Connector Seite im Handbuch zum P8P7 REV 3.1

Die Steurung klappt dann über die AI Suite mit der FAN Expert Software, bei neueren Boards ist alles ins UEFI gewandert, da braucht es keine Software mehr, den PWM Hub aber behalten der entlastet elektrisch das Board.

FAN Xpert
Fan Xpert ermöglicht es dem Benutzer, die Lüftergeschwindigkeit der CPU- und Gehäuselüfter je nach der Umgebung einzustellen, um den verschiedenen klimatische Bedingungen auf der Welt sowie der Systemlast gerecht zu werden. Verschiedene vorinstallierte Profile bieten flexible Kontrollmöglichkeiten der Lüftergeschwindigkeit, um eine geräuscharme und optimal temperierte Arbeitsumgebung zu schaffen.


Die Entscheidung musst du selbst treffen, Gehäuse sind echt ne Geschmacksfrage das muss dir gefallen, weil du siehst es jeden Tag aufs neue.



kind regard
nobody45.


----------



## Christian91 (14. Mai 2018)

Ich bin jetzt schon wieder hin und her gerissen vlt. doch das Dark Base Pro 900 weil da muss man die Dämmung nicht abmachen oben um im Deckel Lüfter zu montieren.

Aber ich habe jetzt mal ein paar Anforderungen vielleicht könnt ihr mir hier das ein oder andere Gehäuse empfehlen dafür

Das Gehäuse sollte:

Leise sein ob gedämmt oder nicht
Gute Lüfter schon dabei haben eher PWM Lüfter wenn nur 3 Pin Lüfter dann bitte eine Lüftersteuerung am Gehäuse nicht nur ein Hub fürs Mainboard
der Airflow sollte in Ordnung sein für CPU und evtl. GPU übertakten
sollte für später da ich das Gehäuse ein paar Jahre haben möchte gute Möglichkeiten für eine Wasserkühlung haben ohne das man z.B für ein Radiator oder Lüfter im Deckel irgend eine Dämmung oder so entfernen müsste
Es sollte gut möglich sein ein Aquaero 6 LT einzubauen
Wäre auch Optimal wenn es eine Netzteilabdeckung hat
Platz für ein 5,25 Laufwerk und eine 3,5 Festplatte und eine 2,5 SSD
der Scythe Mugen 5 sollte reinpassen und Grafikkarten so bis ca 30 cm evtl längere falls es welche gibt

Sollte wenn es langfristig genutzt wird und so schon fertig ist ohne das ich noch zusätzliche Lüfter und Lüftersteuerungen kaufen muss vlt. bis zu 200 € kosten (Wenns wirklich nochmal einen Quantensprung bringen würde vlt. 250)

Wenn ich noch eine Lüftersteuerung organisieren muss und Lüfter dazu dann wäre ich jetzt für Kurzfristig nur bereit max 70 aller höchstens 100 € auszugeben


----------



## nobody45 (14. Mai 2018)

So,

meines ist heute angekommen, eine groß geratene üppige Augenweide schaut richtig gut aus, bin wegen langer Arbeit leider noch nicht zum einbauen gekommen, aber angestaunt hab ich schon mal, ja ist mein Geschmack, passt.

Ich beobachte mal wie es bei dir. Vieleicht weiter geht ? Was am Ende rauskommen wird. Ob dir das dann gefällt ?

Oder kauf das Dark Base Pro 900 wenn es dir so gut gefällt und berichte dann, wie es so ist. Wäre jedenfalls eine coole Aktion und vor allem sehr YOLO.


----------



## Christian91 (15. Mai 2018)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen wie viel lauter das Fractal Design Define R6 TG wird wenn man die Dämmung im Deckel abmontiert um dort Lüfter zu montieren?

Und kann ich in Gehäusen mit gedämmter Fronttür wie R6 oder DBP 900 den hier in der Front installieren Fractal Design Venturi HF-14 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und kann mir jemand evtl. sagen wie die Lautstärke des R6s mit den Standardlüftern bei 7V vergleichsweiße zu 5 V und 12 V ist da ich sie ja per Mainboard Regelung nur minimal auf 60% laufen lassen kann was dann wahrscheinlich 7V entspricht sowie ich das mal verstanden habe


----------



## nobody45 (21. Mai 2018)

So seit gestern läuft mein Phantex Enthoo Luxe,

läuft gut, jede Menge Platz für Luft (19,3cm Cpu Kühlerhöhe) oder Wasserkühlung 420mm Radiator möglich und 34,9cm GPU Länge oder 47cm GPU Länge wenn der obere Festplattenkäfig ausgebaut ist. Anschließen war wie immer, der PWM Hub arbeitet super gut und regelt die leider nicht so ganz leisen Phanteks 140mm Lüfter auf 780U/min, so sind sie leise und fördern laut PWM noch genug Luft dafür das ich in Prime 68°C habe. Die Beleuchtung sieht schon genial aus innen wie aussen und besonders abends macht es schon Laune.  Ich hab null Dämmung und es ist echt Leise da PWM geregelt, kein Knacken beim Aufwärmen oder sonstige Nebengeräusche, alles passt soweit. 

Zusammenbau war einfach und verlief reibungslos auch die LED Streifen halten mit den Magneten sehr stark am Gehäuse, genau an den Stellen wo die Streifen eben hin sollen.

Nur beim Einschalten fasse ich immer noch seitlich links auf halber Höhe ans Gehäuse wie bei meinem Sharkoon T28, weil genau dort der Einschalter saß 

Bin soweit zufrieden


----------



## Christian91 (21. Mai 2018)

Ist da auch für Innen eine Beleuchtung dabei und ist das RGB oder nur eine feste Farbe?

Was hast du für ein CPU Kühler passen da mehrere Radiatoren rein ?

Was muss ich den an mehr Temperatur im Sommer mit Temperaturen ab 30 Grad in einen Schallgedämmten Gehäuse rechnen ?

Und du hast ja Übertaktet also könnte ich auch eventuell rechnen das mir zumindest bei einem eher offenen Gehäuse bei dem i5-2500k Richtumg 4,5 Ghz ein Dark Rock 4 reicht?


----------



## nobody45 (22. Mai 2018)

Nö die innen RGB LEDs sind nicht mit dabei, ist im Phanteks Zubehör ein Magnet RGB LED Streifen.

Ich hab nur den einfachen Dark Rock 3 der reicht aus. Ja es passen mehrere Radiatoren rein.

Gedämmte Gehäuse werden leider immer etwas wärmer als nicht gedämmte Gehäuse, das ist kein großes Geheimnis.

In manchen Sommern werden 30°C Raumtemperatur erreicht und damit Case Temperaturen die  über 40°C weit hinausgehen können.

Ein Dark Rock 4 wird deinen i5 2500K sicher bändigen, dann sollte das auch mit dem OC klappen, wichtig ist langsam hoch testen. 


Offtopic

Was ich mich gerade Frage, gibt es so ein Big Tower Case ? Das in den linken und rechten Seitenwänden jeweils einen 420x420mm Mora Radiator formschön aufnimmt, und dazu oben noch einen  420mm Radiator on Top.
Das wäre sehr funtkionell und echt super Geil so zwei Mora formschön ins Gehäuse zu integrieren, dazu das Gehäuse von vorne 2x140mm belüftet und hinten oben einen 140mm Lüfter als Abzug. in edlen Materialen Glas und verchromter Stahl und etwas gebürstetes Aluminium und dazu noch RGB LEDs in der Gläsernen Front damit man schön reingucken kann von vorne. Schwelg, vielleicht gibts sowas mal, bis dahin fahr ich nur Teilwasserkühlung.

mfg
nobody45


----------



## v3nom (22. Mai 2018)

Da reich ein Mora doch schon


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (22. Mai 2018)

An so einem Gehäuse würde ich nicht basteln wollen. Allein schon um das aufschwenken der moras(voll) zu gewährleisten wären bestimmt Materialstärken nötig die nicht mehr schön Aussehen. Von der Breite so eines Gehäuses will ich lieber garnicht reden^^


----------

